# Hornets' 2008-09 Promotional Calendar



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game give-a-ways for the 2008-09 season. A few cool items (t-shirts, bobbleheads, basketballs, etc.) and of course Thunderstixs for all. :laugh:

http://www.nba.com/hornets/interact/hornets_promotional_calendar.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

The Hornets will also honor the New Orleans Buccaneers of the ABA. 



> Upon research of the promotions the Hornets will be doing this season, New Orleans' current NBA team will pay homage to the city's former ABA team, the New Orleans Buccaneers. The Hornets will wear the old Bucs unis for three home games, Dec. 10 vs. Charlotte, Jan. 28 vs. Nuggets, and Feb. 27 vs. Milwaukee. The only former ABA team of those three opponents is the Nuggets. Now if the Nuggets could bust out their old ABA uniforms and bring back the red, white and blue ball for the game, make all the old-timers remember the days of short-shorts and 5-foot afros.


http://www.beloblog.com/WWLTV_Blogs/hornets/2008/10/hornets-to-honor-aba-bucs.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

New Orleans Hornets will wear uniforms of New Orleans Bucs against Charlotte next week​


> The New Orleans Hornets will be one of four NBA teams to participate in the NBA Hardwood Classics Nights.
> 
> On Dec. 10, the Hornets will honor the 40th anniversary of the New Orleans Buccaneers, a charter member of the American Basketball Association formed in 1967, by wearing the 1967-68 Bucs uniforms during four games this season against the Charlotte Bobcats.
> 
> ...


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/12/new_orleans_hornets_will_wear.html


I don't care if they wear pink tutus and polka dots, as long as they win the games. :laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> New Orleans Hornets will wear uniforms of New Orleans Bucs against Charlotte next week​
> 
> http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/12/new_orleans_hornets_will_wear.html
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that.:buddies:


----------

